# Strawberry Blonde



## bretto (12/7/05)

hi all
i am going to give this a shot
1.7 kg can coopers canadian blonde
1kg coopers brew enhancer 1
325 grams strawberry clover honey


just wondering if i can use a saflarger yeast with this one.

and where to pick up the clover honey

cheers if someone can help me out.


----------



## pint of lager (12/7/05)

Yes, you can use saflager with this brew. 

Try specialty food shops for your honey such as a big delicatessen style shop. Or one of the big greengrocers that have a range of specialty goods. Health food shops often carry a good range too. Happy shopping.


----------



## bretto (12/7/05)

thank you for that. i may even add a little more sugar to make it a little more aco


----------



## Sunday Brewer (12/7/05)

Heya
Did this as per your recipe withbut with 250 g strawberry jam - French brand found in supermarkets (Saint Dalfour) real fruit - no prservatives etc etc. - in Primary. After brewing only 8 kits but having done it 3 times with jam - I would put the jam in secondary now - hope this helps - . This would extend fermentation though. You should read threads about pectin. I just boilded the jam with 300ml of water for 5 minutes. It tasted great after a couple of months , one of my more succesful brewers. Sunday Brewer.


----------



## Wassa (12/7/05)

Bretto,

Saflager should work well with the Blonde. It is a lovely crisp style beer well suited to to replacing those lost bodily fluids after mowing the lawn in summer.

I don't know that I'd go with adding the honey though. What I'd go for with the honey is a can of cCascade Mahogany Porter, Ikg of Dark dry malt and 1 kg of honey. This will give you a nice honey Porter to sit down and contemplate the world with in early spring.


----------



## barls (12/7/05)

i was thinking the same thing mate but using 500g of strawberry clover honey which i picked up in coles


----------



## bretto (12/7/05)

coles ay .. sweet as . thanks for that


----------



## Bionic (14/7/05)

Thats the Coopers recipie that they have on their website.. I have done it before but with Orange Blossom Honey.. Turned out lovely.. 
The wierd honeys in the supermarkets is where all the health crap is..


----------

